# **** you Larry Bird



## Hail Yinka

die slow 

POS picks hansbrough over earl clark

earl clark will be a future all star. hansbrough is a stiff.


i think im done with the pacers


----------



## TM

hahahahahahahaahahahahhahaah..... i'm disowning them as my home state


----------



## mo76

You don't need earl clark and granger. Hansbrough was actually a pretty good pick going into the draft. He looked great at the combine.


----------



## clownskull

hasbrough may not be the sexiest pick but, it is irrefutable that the guy was a winner. when you stick around all 4 years at carolina, you are bound to play some tough competition.
we needed a p.f. and tyler should be able to do the job.
i don't see what the big deal is.
i think he will fit in fine.


----------



## big time pacer fan

way to go larry you did a good job on making the picks and for all the other people on here who think they know basketball needs to learn more about basketball, how many of you guy's and gal's been pacers fan, well for me i have been a pacer's fan for 42 years and i have seen it come and go with good players and bad players from the years, so if you think you know basketball think twice, go tyler Hansbrough


----------



## Dornado

Hail Yinka said:


> die slow
> 
> POS picks hansbrough over earl clark
> 
> earl clark will be a future all star. hansbrough is a stiff.
> 
> 
> i think im done with the pacers


If passing on Earl Clark is enough to make you stop being a Pacers fan, it doesn't sound like you were much of a fan to begin with...


----------



## HB

They didnt need Clark thats for sure. Now the argument can be made as to why picking Hansbrough at 13 was a terrible pick, but guess what, I.Thomas used to get bashed all the time for taking guys at positions he shouldn't. Most of those guys are still playing in the league. Hansbrough will give the Pacers is all, thats for sure. Now the A.J. Price pick is baffling as well.


----------



## HKF

If O'Brien doesn't play Hibbert more this coming season, it's not going to matter what Hansbrough does. Besides Tyler is not going to start over Troy Murphy. The funny thing is, if he flames out no one will end up caring except Indiana fans.


----------



## HB

But if he succeeds, haha Larry looks like a genius


----------



## BlakeJesus

I don't really hate the Hansbrough pick. He's going to be a good hustle player off the bench. He's very NBA ready, and he isn't afraid to bang down low. He'll get you rebounds, he'll run the court, and he can step out and hit a jumper. I think 13 is a little high for him to go, but he will be a solid rotation player from the get go.


----------



## HKF

I mean Hansbrough as a backup for Indiana isn't a bad pick. Indiana didn't have a backup PF all year and Murphy played way too many minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan

HKF said:


> If O'Brien doesn't play Hibbert more this coming season, it's not going to matter what Hansbrough does.


Play him more? He wanted to. Hibbert started 42 games. Problem was he kept fouling every player every chance he had.

What does Hibbert have to do with Hansbrough? This team is lottery-bound no matter what we do.



> I don't really hate the Hansbrough pick. He's going to be a good hustle player off the bench. He's very NBA ready, and he isn't afraid to bang down low. He'll get you rebounds, he'll run the court, and he can step out and hit a jumper. I think 13 is a little high for him to go, but he will be a solid rotation player from the get go.





> I mean Hansbrough as a backup for Indiana isn't a bad pick. Indiana didn't have a backup PF all year and Murphy played way too many minutes.


Agreed on both. I mean, I would've been fine with Hansbrough late in the first round or early 2nd round, but I'm pissed because we could've picked Holiday or Clark, who both have more potential. I'm sure Hansbrough is going to help, but he's not exactly the low post threat we need and he's pretty much a slightly better version of Josh McRoberts.

Clark doesn't seem like he'd fit the team, but I think he can develop into a Lamar Odom without the ball handling kind of Power Forward. Again, not our post threat, but he can do about everything.



> Now the A.J. Price pick is baffling as well.


Not really. He's a solid guy and if we end up unloading Ford for a non-PG, he takes over the Diener role as uber-scrub. If not, we cut him for free because we don't need a 4th PG. He was probably the best player available. The best part is that he was the fastest pick of the entire 2nd round, so we obviously like him. I mean, at least we have a guaranteed PG for the summer league.


----------



## HB

Bird already experimented with a 6'10 do it all type player, remember Jonathan Bender. But really, it all boils down to the fact that Clark plays the same position as Indiana's best player.

As for Tyler, book it, he'll be starting next to Murphy by season's end. The guy's a hard worker and contrary to the way he is portrayed, he's actually talented. The guy was one of the best athletes in the workouts. You also cant find five better mid-range shooters than him in that draft. If mocks were willing to have Blair a 6'6 PF go to the Pacers, why turn around and diss the Hansbrough pick? Hansbrough's a legit 6'9.


----------



## HKF

Murphy is not a center and Tyler will not be starting over Hibbert, Murphy or Foster. Are you kidding me?


----------



## HB

Jim O likes big men who can shoot


----------



## Pacers Fan

HB said:


> Bird already experimented with a 6'10 do it all type player, remember Jonathan Bender.


Jonathan Bender couldn't do ****. He's nothing like Earl Clark.



> But really, it all boils down to the fact that Clark plays the same position as Indiana's best player.


Not really. I have no doubt he can play some 4, especially in our offense.



> As for Tyler, book it, he'll be starting next to Murphy by season's end.


At....Center? That makes no sense. Roy's going to be starting all next year unless he pisses Obie off, in which case we have Jeff Foster.



> The guy's a hard worker and contrary to the way he is portrayed, he's actually talented.


I'll give you both, but I don't think his scoring game is going to translate to the NBA at all. He relied way too much on size and getting calls in college. He might turn into a fine rebounder with a good jumper, but I don't see anything else to be excited about.



> The guy was one of the best athletes in the workouts.


...right. He was pretty much middle-of-the-pack in everything except bench press in the combine. I mean, I like his running vertical, but he screams extremely average to me. The combine is a terrible assessment for athleticism, too. James Harden tested as one of the best athletes even though he doesn't play like it at all.

If you're actually talking about workouts, I can't say anything about those. I didn't watch those and they don't have any information.



> You also cant find five better mid-range shooters than him in that draft.


Yes I can. As big men, probably not, but the big men in this draft sucked.



> If mocks were willing to have Blair a 6'6 PF go to the Pacers, why turn around and diss the Hansbrough pick? Hansbrough's a legit 6'9.


Wingspan. And it's really not about height, either. Blair's a more skilled rebounder, is bigger, stronger, has a potential post game, etc.

I really didn't want Blair, though. He excited me initiallybecause of the Thabeet game, but the more I looked the more I thought he'd be the next Ike Diogu. He seems like he cares more than Diogu, though, so that's promising.


----------



## Pacers Fan

HB said:


> Jim O likes big men who can shoot


Yeh, so? Every team needs a post player. All we have right now is Hibbert, and every big on the team besides him has range out to 18 feet. Hibbert has pretty solid range, too.


----------



## HB

Tyler Hansbrough's measurements are extremely similar to Blake Griffin's. Thats all you need to know about combines and measurements. And he pretty much dominated everyone he went against in workouts, the reports are out there.

Clark's a small forward. Thats where he is best at. Did you watch him at Louisville? They could have played him at the 4, but his game is not suited for that. Bender showed promise before the injuries concern, what do you mean he couldnt do ****?

Blair was the only legit rebounder on Pittsburghs' frontline, heck on the whole Pitt team. The same cant be said for the college team that had the best front court in the nation. Dont get it confused, Tyler Hansbrough can rebound the ball.

Tyler's not going to be scoring in the post, thats for sure. But you know what, maybe he can work on his post skills, its not out of the realm for a guy known as a very hard worker. Udonis Haslem was the starting 4 on a championship team, he is the same height as Tyler and his strengths also lie in his mid range game. Troy Murphy played a lot of center at GS, its not like he cant play the position. Hansbrough will work his way into that starting lineup, thats my outrageously wacky prediction.

Poor draft or not, you cant find that many sweet shooting big men like him.


----------



## Pacers Fan

HB said:


> Tyler Hansbrough's measurements are extremely similar to Blake Griffin's. Thats all you need to know about combines and measurements.


Exactly.



> And he pretty much dominated everyone he went against in workouts, the reports are out there.


Duh. He's a top college player, and a Senior at that, playing college guys and weak Euros. Of course he did. I want to see him play NBA guys.



> Clark's a small forward. Thats where he is best at. Did you watch him at Louisville?


Louisville's been my favorite college team for the past 3 years and I live in the midwest, so I can see a decent number of their games. Up until this year I thought he was a Small Forward all the way, but he's not an overwhelmingly agile guy for his size, and he is over 6'10" and about 230. He's stronger this year than he's ever been, and with some weight training, he could play the 4. Maybe not all the time right now, but in a few years, it's possible. We've played Danny Granger and Stephen Graham at the 4. If those guys can in our offense, Earl Clark can.



> Bender showed promise before the injuries concern, what do you mean he couldnt do ****?


He showed promise in practice, but that's about it. I was never a fan of his. He was too scrawny to be a big man, and too slow to be a guard. His jumper was too bad for the perimeter and he had no post game at all. Slashing was fine if he played a big man, but any big was knock him on his ***. He played about the equivalent of 3 seasons on the court in his career, so sure, given more time, he might've developed. Maybe a starter after 8-9 years in the league, but he didn't really have any skills. Just all athleticism and potential. After 6 off seasons he didn't ever show too much improvement.



> Blair was the only legit rebounder on Pittsburghs' frontline, heck on the whole Pitt team. The same cant be said for the college team that had the best front court in the nation. Dont get it confused, Tyler Hansbrough can rebound the ball.


He can and that's probably going to be his best attribute, but Blair's better. Tyler was boxed out a lot last year when he shouldn't have been. UNC did not have the best front court in the nation. I like Ed Davis and Deon Thompson as much as most people, but they're not that great.



> Tyler's not going to be scoring in the post, thats for sure. But you know what, maybe he can work on his post skills, its not out of the realm for a guy known as a very hard worker.


Sure, anyone can work on their game, and Hansbrough has a great work ethic. Point is he's less likely than other people to be successful at it.



> Udonis Haslem was the starting 4 on a championship team, he is the same height as Tyler and his strengths also lie in his mid range game.


If Hansbrough ever becomes the defender Haslem is, I welcome him to start.



> Troy Murphy played a lot of center at GS, its not like he cant play the position.


Golden State sucked with Murphy. He played it last year in spurts, but it wasn't pretty. The paint turns into a Vegas whore's vagina when Troy Murphy plays there by himself. Everyone goes there and scores without a problem.



> Hansbrough will work his way into that starting lineup, thats my outrageously wacky prediction.


Well, I thought HKF was dumb last year for predicting Hibbert would be starting the 2nd half of the season, and he did, so it's certainly plausible. Problem is, though, that Hibbert had to compete with often injured Rasho Nesterovic and Jeff Foster. Hansbrough is competing with Troy Murphy who just had the best year of his career. He's the only guy in NBA history to average 10 rpg and shoot 45% from 3 in a year.



> Poor draft or not, you cant find that many sweet shooting big men like him.


I wouldn't call him sweet shooting. His jumper started coming along this year and he has terrible form, but it goes in sometimes, so that's good.


----------



## HB

Ed Davis is a top 5 pick and would have been the 3rd pick if he stayed in this draft. He and Deon gobble up boards. Also realize that Roy sticks to his round rotation, meaning Tyler doesnt get as much time as he really should, despite that he still put up decent rebounding numbers.

I lived in Louisville for a while, I also follow the team a lot. Clark's a 3.

How can you tell what Tyler will succeed in or not? He came into college and couldnt shoot worth a lick, he's developed into one of the better shooter in the games.

He shot 52% from inside the perimeter, thats a sweet shooting big man. He even shot 39% from 3pt land, though he only took a few.


----------



## Pacers Fan

HB said:


> Ed Davis is a top 5 pick and would have been the 3rd pick if he stayed in this draft. He and Deon gobble up boards.


Which explains Hansbrough's drop in rpg. It doesn't do anything for Hansbrough being boxed out by players smaller than he is, even though he's pretty good at it. I'm not saying he's a bad rebounder at all. He's good, he fights hard, and he boxes guys out, but I wouldn't say he's better than DeJuan Blair.



> I lived in Louisville for a while, I also follow the team a lot. Clark's a 3.


You really think his speed and ball handling are good enough for a Small Forward? I think he can play it and well, but not constantly. Guys like Caron Butler would strip him all day.



> How can you tell what Tyler will succeed in or not? He came into college and couldnt shoot worth a lick, he's developed into one of the better shooter in the games.


Because some parts of basketball are physical and others aren't. The way to become a good shooter is simple. Not easy, but simple. Get a high release and work on it a lot. Obviously no one can definitively say who will succeed in what. We're talking about likelihoods and projections. Hasheem Thabeet could turn into a beast down low if he worked hard enough at it. He probably won't, though.



> He shot 52% from inside the perimeter, thats a sweet shooting big man.


That's also him scoring a ton around the basket. When he misses, the oppposition's often called for a foul, so the miss won't. What happens when he doesn't get those calls? FG% goes way down.



> He even shot 39% from 3pt land, though he only took a few.


Yeh, he extended his range. He worked on his jumper. We're not arguing anything specific. We're both saying the same, exact, thing. His jumper's progressively improved, yes, but I mean, a "sweet shooter," really? It's not a main part of his game. It's a fallback, really, and teams were still leaving him open for jumpers because he's not respected enough in that aspect. Do I think he'll improve? Yes. Do I think he'll be a solid jump shooter for the Pacers off the bench? Yes. Sweet shooter? No.


----------



## Wayne

We shoulda just taken Dejuan Blair. Dude reminds me of good old Dale Davis.


----------



## intheegame

Hansbrough will average 20 points per game in 2 years. Don't worry.


----------



## Knick Killer

intheegame said:


> Hansbrough will average 20 points per game in 2 years. Don't worry.


That would be nice.


----------



## Tom

Will he take Bill Lambier's place in the "punched in the face" hall of fame?

I think he would be good to bring off the bench early on in his career toward the end of most teams starters rotation. He would be good to get cheap ones on them. I think he really could be a killer for the second unit.

Eventually, he will learn to stay on the floor. If he isn't given "the label" that so many of his ilk get.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Tom said:


> Will he take Bill Lambier's place in the "punched in the face" hall of fame?




Bill's got that one pretty much locked up...:whiteflag:


----------



## bball2223

Hansbrough is going to work his *** off. Thats an absolute guarantee. I think if you use him correctly he coule be a very good role player for you guys. He could be pretty productive in pick and pop situations, and he will grab a few rebounds. Will he start? No, probably not but he is going to be a nice piece for you guys as you go into the future.


----------



## LA68

Bird's first job was to erase the past and start anew with a safe, solid bunch and I think Hansbrough is a part of that. He can learn from Murphy and Foster and make himself a better player.

Haven't you had enough of the Benders and Harringtons with this "great upside" where you wait years to find they are either mediocre or worse ??? Get players like Granger, Hansbrough, Jack, Murphy who can play today. Maybe they are not all stars but, they are solid players who produce every night.

Hibbert is just a big body you put under the basket. Don't expect big mins or anything out of him. Maybe you can throw him at Shaq !


----------



## Pacers Fan

LA68 said:


> Haven't you had enough of the Benders and Harringtons with this "great upside" where you wait years to find they are either mediocre or worse ???


Bender was the only top pick this team has had since Austin Croshere. Harrington turned out great.


----------



## HKF

LA68 said:


> Hibbert is just a big body you put under the basket. Don't expect big mins or anything out of him. Maybe you can throw him at Shaq !


This is just flat out wrong. Hibbert is younger than Hansbrough for your information and he is only turning 23 in december, while Hansbrough will be 24 when the season starts. Hibbert is not just a big body and it would be nice if people knew what they were talking about regarding a team they don't watch. Hansbrough was drafted to add another big body to the Pacers bench and he was the best one available at the slot they picked.


----------



## qross1fan

Hansbrough-Foster-Murphy on the same squad makes me lulz.


----------



## Pacers Fan

qross1fan said:


> Hansbrough-Foster-Murphy on the same squad makes me lulz.


Don't forget Diener, Dunleavy, McRoberts, and the off chance that we re-sign Rasho.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Don't forget Diener, Dunleavy, McRoberts, and the off chance that we re-sign Rasho.




Are we officially the whitest team in the entire league? :whiteflag:


----------



## HB

^You are, but I think the pick is not as bad as people make it out to be. Especially with the way Hansbrough and Hibbert have played this summer league. Both have formed a nice chemistry. One thing's for certain, Hansbrough knows how to compete.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I completely agree HB...I liked the pick then, and I like the pick now. I really believe Hansbrough will turn out to be a good pro.


----------

